# Huge seat/saddle bags?



## Roo (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm looking for a seat/saddle bag similar to this Topeak Dynapack DX

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3152/2766586681_fe3fece194_o.jpg" width="450">

something to carry high volume and a decent weight, but no panniers, etc..

Anyone see some other brands with something similar?


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

Roo said:


> I'm looking for a seat/saddle bag similar to this Topeak Dynapack DX
> 
> something to carry high volume and a decent weight, but no panniers, etc..
> 
> Anyone see some other brands with something similar?


There are many choices, some stupidly expensive but terribly stylish like:

http://www.wallbike.com/berthoud/saddlebagrack.html

Others include:

http://www.velo-orange.com/ossabag.html
http://www.rivbike.com/products/list/bags_and_racks?a=1&page=2#product=20-132
http://www.carradice.co.uk/expedition-touring-bike-bags/super-c-saddlebag.shtml

I'm sure there are more out there. Some of these require loops on your saddle (but it is easy to get adapters). Some are better with "bag supports" of which there are many choices (usually fairly inexpensive).

I've got a couple of Carradice bags kicking around, which are OK. I use a bag support for them partly because without one the bags tend to sit at an angle designed to have things fall out every time you open them. Can't say I find them all that attractive. I have some Berthoud bags (not the saddlebag), which I really like, but they are awfully expensive. They are only worth it if you place a lot of value on handmade craftsmanship.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

oarsman said:


> There are many choices, some stupidly expensive but terribly stylish like:
> 
> http://www.wallbike.com/berthoud/saddlebagrack.html
> 
> ...


French handmade craftsmanship, anyway.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

THese guys make a really nice, classically styled bag that doesn't cost a lot. Several, actually.

http://www.acornbags.com/index.html

The Catch? There's only like 2 people at acorn bags and they make them all by hand. Sooooo... they're generally out of stock. 

But, I've got one, it's very well made and I'd get another in a heartbeat.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

rcnute said:


> French handmade craftsmanship, anyway.


Indeed... and then there is that exchange rate - yikes! They are spectacularly beautiful though, and look better as they age.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> THese guys make a really nice, classically styled bag that doesn't cost a lot. Several, actually.
> 
> http://www.acornbags.com/index.html
> 
> ...


I have their medium bag. Really top notch craftsmanship. Lots of details and features that I didn't even expect.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I use this one on a trunk rack. It holds quite a bit and is easy to put on/take off, and is reasonable water resistant. The thing I don't like about it is that it doesn't hold its shape well when empty. I guess you could line it with cardboard or something but I haven't done that. Whenever I use it it's full.

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1023677_-1_50000_20000_50003


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've got a Carradice Barley and Acorn Med-Large saddlebags. Both are nice. The Barley and other Carradice models will hold more, but the Acorn is better made and designed.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I like what this guy is doing.

http://www.epicdesignsalaska.com/?page_id=8


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Roo said:


> I'm looking for a seat/saddle bag similar to this Topeak Dynapack DX
> 
> <img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3152/2766586681_fe3fece194_o.jpg" width="450">
> 
> ...


From the pic you posted, it looks like any decent seat-post rack with a nice sized trunk bag will give you additional space without going with a full rack and panniers. I used to use that setup with a Sunlite trunk bag. The bag has pannier-style pockets built in to the sides of the bag for additional storage.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I checked out the Epic Designs site and he makes some very interesting stuff. I'm not questioning the OPs request for large seat bags, but I'm wondering if anyone but me thinks that carrying weight that high would make the bike awkward to handle? It just seems to me that if you're traveling with a lot of gear it would be better to have the weight down low if possible. No?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I'm not questioning the OPs request for large seat bags, but I'm wondering if anyone but me thinks that carrying weight that high would make the bike awkward to handle? It just seems to me that if you're traveling with a lot of gear it would be better to have the weight down low if possible. No?


Yeah, but...
it might really be the way to go for clothes or other light and bulky stuff since it`s got to be more aero than panniers. In the case of Epic, he caters mostly to minimalist rough terrain mtb tourers, so being out of the way of rocks and bushes is a big plus.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Hard to beat a Carradice matched up to a Brooks...

But you gotta be into the whole retro thing. The waxed cotton works great and is mostly waterproof. Easy to use, and I didn't have any issues with being annoyed by it behind my legs. I believe I have the Pendle. You can get clips so it works with a non-Brooks. I really like how it doesn't F--- with your center of gravity by having weight cantilevered out behind you.

I got mine from Wiggle in the UK. Showed up in 4 days.


----------

